# ابغى اتعلم النصرانية



## الداعيه (28 فبراير 2006)

*ابغى اتعلم النصرانية*

لو سمحتم ابغى اتعلم الدين النصراني عشان عند النقاش اعرف اناقش ابغى اعرف كل شئ عنة بس بالمختصر المفيد :w00t:


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 مارس 2006)

ده دين التسامح هذا هو المختصر المفيد بعد
كده يفيدك My Roch وانسر مى مسلمز


----------



## الداعيه (1 مارس 2006)

انا نتظر اههههوه


----------



## My Rock (1 مارس 2006)

نبتدي خطوة خدطوة, اولا لاوم تقرين الكتاب المقدس و هذا موقع على الانترنت يمكنك تقرينه

http://www.elkalima.com/gna/nt/index.htm

يمكنك الاكتفاء للوهلة الاولى بقراءة العهد الجديد و من ثم قرأءة العهد القديم



و يمكنك ايضا تصفح قسم الكتاب المقدس و المرشد الروحي
*ركن الكتاب المقدس* 
*المرشد الروحي* 

يمكنك ايضا سحب قناة الحياة على التردد الاتي

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Satellite:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HotBird-6[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Locatoin:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]13° East [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Downlink frequency:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]11.179 MHz [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Polarity*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Horizontal[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Symbol Rate:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]27,500 Msyb [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*FEC:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3/4[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Service ID:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4733[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*VPID:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]215[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*APID:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]216[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Channel name:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]AL HAYAT [/FONT]​

و دائما انا موجود, لو بدك تسألي اي سؤال في الخاص او العام, بيكي معاملة سبيشل

سلام و نعمة و ربنا ينورك


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 مارس 2006)

متشكر روك على اكمالك 
و على المعلومات اللى كاتبها لانى كمان ممكن استفيد منها


----------



## الداعيه (5 مارس 2006)

lo samaht my rock sho yaane ahd qadem wa ahd jaded 
al computer ma yectob arabic


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2006)

الداعيه قال:
			
		

> lo samaht my rock sho yaane ahd qadem wa ahd jaded
> al computer ma yectob arabic


 
الفرق بين العهد القديم و الجديد هو كالاتي

العهد القديم هو التوراة (الكتاب المنزل لليهود)
العهد الجديد هو الانجيل (الكتاب المنزل للمسيحيين)

الله وضع عهد مع شهب اليهود في البدأ و كان العهد هذا مضمونه الشريعة (اي الوصايا العشرة و ما يتبعها من تشريعات اخرى) و هذا ما سمي بالعهد القديم, لان الله وضع عهد جديد وهو التبرر بكفارة المسيح يسوع

اذ في العهد اليهودي كان كل انسان يهودي يقدم ذبيحة و كفارة لكل خطيئة بفعلها, و لكن نحن نعمل ملايين الخطايا اذ من غير الممكن تقديم ملايين و ليارات الذبائح لتكفير خطايانا, فتجسد الله بجسد بار كامل لم يعرف الخطية قط, و قدمه كفارة (اي افضل من الرخفان و الطيور التي كانت تقدم سابقا) و به فدى الناس جميعا

اذ الكتاب المقدس يقول, لا غفران بدون سفك دماء, و هذا ما حصل فعلا, اذ سفك دم الجسد البار الذي تجسد به الله, لغفران الخطايا


سلام و نعمة


----------



## الداعيه (5 مارس 2006)

فهمت هل النقطة بس ابغى اعرف انتم الانجيل فيلة سور ولا كله كلام مع بعض


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2006)

الداعيه قال:
			
		

> فهمت هل النقطة بس ابغى اعرف انتم الانجيل فيلة سور ولا كله كلام مع بعض


 
خليني ابسط الصورة

في القرأن في, سورة و اية

في الكتاب المقدس, في سفر وهو ما يقابل السورة, و في اصحاح و الاصحاح يحتوي على عدد, و هي بمثابة الاية

يعني لما نجي نستشهد من القرأن, نقول

سورة التوبة 29

لكن في الكتاب المقدس نقول
يوحنا الاصحاح 3 العدد 16


----------



## drpepo (6 مارس 2006)

سورى علىهذه المداخلة الرب ينور طريقك ويفتح بصيرتك ويهديك لطريق النور  ارجو قبل قرأة الكتاب المقدس ان اقول فقط من قلبك " يالله اكشف لى ذاتك هل هذا كلامك ام لا " وصدقنى ستجد الرد شافى من الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي بذل نفسة لأجلك واجلى


----------



## الداعية (6 مارس 2006)

شكرا مايروك ودحين ابغى اعرف من هو الاهكم وما هي قصة الروح والتجسد ولو سمحتم انا ما ابغى اصير مسيحية فقط ابغى اعرف الدين المسيحي واعرف كيف انا قشكم


----------



## الداعيه (6 مارس 2006)

ترا انا الداعية نفسي ويوي خلاص ابغى اعرف من هو الاهك وايش يعني الروح و...
اشياء زي كده


----------



## My Rock (9 مارس 2006)

الداعيه قال:
			
		

> ترا انا الداعية نفسي ويوي خلاص ابغى اعرف من هو الاهك وايش يعني الروح و...
> اشياء زي كده


 
الهنا هو اله الكل, هو الله الذي خلق كل شئ, الهنا اله محبة, اله رحمة, اله قداسة

أما عن سؤالك عن الروح, فماذا تقصدين, هل الروح البشرية؟ ام روح الله؟ أم ايش؟

يا ريت لو تكوني محددة اكثر في سؤالك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الداعيه (9 مارس 2006)

انا سمعت انوا عندكم 3 اله هم الروح والابن وشئ ثالث دحين انا ما ابغى اعرف صفات ربكم ابغى اعرف من هوه وكم اله لديكم


----------



## ma7aba (10 مارس 2006)

> انا سمعت انوا عندكم 3 اله هم الروح والابن وشئ ثالث دحين انا ما ابغى اعرف صفات ربكم ابغى اعرف من هوه وكم اله لديكم


أخي ماسمعته كلام مغلوط 
قانون الأيمان المسيحي يبدأ بنؤمن بإله واحد 
والتصليب المسيحي هو بسم الىب والابن والروح القدس وهذه تدعى الأقانيم الثلاث إله واحد إي الله واحد 
والقانيم للتقريب هي صفات الله فالله موجود والوجود هو من الأب لذلك دعي آب والله له إرادة ومشيئة وكلمة ناطقة أزلية ودعيه هذه الصفة الأبن ولله روح مقدسة دعية الروح القدس 
للتقريب اكثر عند المسيحية الله ذو ثلاث صفات اساسية عند الإسلام الله له 99 اسم وهي صفات طبعاً مفصلة وللمعلومات اكثر 
جملة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هي جملة مسيحية سريانية وهي بشيم آلوهوا رحيموا راحيموا
رحيموا هو الأبن الذي رحمنا به راحيموا هو الروح القدس الذي يرحمنا


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2006)

الداعيه قال:
			
		

> انا سمعت انوا عندكم 3 اله هم الروح والابن وشئ ثالث دحين انا ما ابغى اعرف صفات ربكم ابغى اعرف من هوه وكم اله لديكم


 


نصيحة صغيرة, انك لا تصدقي كل ما يقوله الغير, فالاجدر بك ان تقرأي و تفهمي و من ثم تحكمي, و ابسط مثال قولك اننا نعبد ثلاث الهة

فهذا الشئ غير صحيح و باطل بالمرة, اذ الكتاب المقدس يقر بوحدانية الله

و ابسط مثالين من العهد القديم  الجديد

*إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ - تثنية 6 :4 .
أم الله لليهود فقط أليس للأمم أيضاً. بلى للأمم أيضاً لأن الله واحد رو 3:29*


*اذ لا يوجد بما يسمى الثلاث الهة*

*اما عن معنى الاب و الابن و الروح القدس فهو كالتالي:*


إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة كما يتوهم البعض، ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو *أن الله الواحد*: موجود بذاته، وله كلمة، وله روح كما سنوضح فيما يلي:
**فالله موجود بذاتـه:* أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  
*والله *ناطق بكلمته**:* أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة *(الابن)* [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  
** والله أيضا حي بروحه:* إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة  *(الروح القدس)*
     ولا يصح أن نفهم من هذه التسميات وجود أية علاقة جسدية تناسلية كما في المفهوم البشرى، وإنما دلالاتها روحية كما سبق الإيضاح وليست هذه التسميات من وضع إنسان أو اختراع بشر وإنما هي كلمات الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس كما سترى:
1_ قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم *باسم* *الآب والابن والروح القدس*" (الإنجيل بحسب متى 28: 19)
*فالوحدانية واضحة من قوله:  عمدوهم  *"باسم " *أي باسم الله الواحد. ولم يقل *"بأسماء" *لأننا لا نؤمن بثلاثة آلهة لها ثلاثة أسماء حاشا.

*والثالوث واضح من قوله في الآية السابقة: "*الآب والابن والروح القدس*". فهذا هو الثالوث الذي شرحناه سابقا: *الآب* هو الذات، *والابن* هو كلمته، *والروح*  هو الروح القدس، وهذا الثالوث *هو واحد*.


----------



## الداعيه (12 مارس 2006)

يعني هوه رب واحد وله ثلاث اسماء
صراحة مررة صعب راسي بدي يدور


----------



## ma7aba (13 مارس 2006)

اخي هو رب واحد اسمه واحد ولكن له ثلاث صفات رئيسية 
وليس ثلاث أسماء


----------



## الداعيه (13 مارس 2006)

كيف كده ارجوا اتتضايقوا من اسالتي  اسمة واحد وهوه اله واحد ولكن ليه ثلاث صفات والصفات هيه الاب والابن والروح صراحة شئ مايدخل العقل هذا يعني انه ثلاث اشخاص انا ابغى اعرف الدين الحق عشان اتبعة فارجوكم ساعدوني من غير متاهات


----------



## ma7aba (14 مارس 2006)

> كيف كده ارجوا اتتضايقوا من اسالتي اسمة واحد وهوه اله واحد ولكن ليه ثلاث صفات والصفات هيه الاب والابن والروح صراحة شئ مايدخل العقل هذا يعني انه ثلاث اشخاص انا ابغى اعرف الدين الحق عشان اتبعة فارجوكم ساعدوني من غير متاهات


اليس لكل شيء صفات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حتى نفهم الله الذي خلق الكون والحياة يجب أن نعرف صفاته نحدد ملامحه بمعنى آخر
الله موجود وسبب وجودك انت على الحياة بالمفهوم البشري هو والدك ولذلك دعي الآب لأنه سبب وجود كل شيء اي عندما نقول الآب كأننا نقول الله موجود
والله له حكمته وكلمته ومشيئته وإرادته الأزلية غير المخلوقة  وناتج الأب بالحياة البشرية هو الأبن والمشيئة والإرادة والحكمة دعية بهذه الحالة أبن اي عندما تقةول الابن كأننا نقول الله له مشيئة وكلمة وإرادة 
والله له روح مقدسة منها أتى كل شيء وهي ازلية ايضاً غير مخلوقة ولذلك دعية الصفة الثالثة او الملمح الثالث ب الروح القدس
ارجو ان اكون قد قربت لك الإجابة


----------



## الداعيه (14 مارس 2006)

اوكي لدحين انا فاهمة دحين ممكن تقولولي الحرام والحلال في الدين المسيحي


----------



## ma7aba (14 مارس 2006)

الحرام والحلال كل ماوافق الوصايا العشر ووصايا الله هو حلال وكل ماخالفه هو حرام 
القتل حرام الزنا حرام السرقة حرام الكذب حرام اشتهاء نساء الغير حرام اشتهاء املاك الغير حرام الشرك حرام وقد اعدد لك الكثير ولذلك اسأل هذا الشيء حرام ام حلال حدد الأشايء وانا سأجيبك عليها


----------



## الداعيه (14 مارس 2006)

قلت لك تخيل اني سوف اصبح مسيحية واخبري كل ما تعرف عن ديانتك


----------



## ma7aba (14 مارس 2006)

معليش أنت تريد ان تسأل ونحن نجيب غن أردت ان اخبرك عن المسيحة فعليك فقط قرآئة العهد الجديد  وبالتالي تعرف ماهي المسيحية
أما إذا اردت ان تعرفي شيء عن المسيحية غامض عليكي اسألي عنه  وانا اجيبك


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2006)

الداعيه قال:
			
		

> قلت لك تخيل اني سوف اصبح مسيحية واخبري كل ما تعرف عن ديانتك


 
اختي العزيزة, الموضوع كبير و واسع و لكن يمكنك ان تأخذي مختصر مفيد عن الايمان المسيحي

المسيحيين يؤمنون بأن الان تجسد في صورة بشر (الله لم يصير بشر, بل تجسد في صورة بشر مثلنا) و مثل ما شرحتلك في السابق عن قصة الفداء, الله قدم جسد كامل بدل عني و عنك و عن كل من يؤمن بالمسيح بأنه الله الظاهر في الجسد

لو أمنتي بهذه الحقيقة, تغفر خطاياكي و يدخل الرب في قلبك بعد ما تصلين صلاة الخلاص...


----------



## رائد (5 أبريل 2006)

************************************
*حرر من قبل ماي روك لتشتيت الموضوع الرئيسي*

*اطرح ما عندك في موضوع مستقل*
************************************


----------



## رائد (5 أبريل 2006)

> يمكنك الاكتفاء للوهلة الاولى بقراءة العهد الجديد و من ثم قرأءة العهد القديم



ما هذه الخرافة ، كيف يبدأ بالعهد الجديد قبل القديم ؟

من جاء قبل الآخر ؟

كيف سيربط الاحداث الغير منطقية في العهد الجديد بالاحداث المذكورة في العهد القديم ؟


انت تنصحة بان يبني عمارة من عدة طوابق ناصحا اياه ان يبدأ من الطابق الاخير ثم يعود للاساسات ، اليس هذا يدل على عدم درايتك بشيء؟

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

رائد قال:
			
		

> ما هذه الخرافة ، كيف يبدأ بالعهد الجديد قبل القديم ؟
> 
> من جاء قبل الآخر ؟
> 
> ...


 
خرافة ايه يا ابني؟ انا أعطي نصيحة لانسانة تريد التعرف عن المسيحية, فقراءة العهد الجديد دون معرفة قوية في العهد القديم لا يشكل اي معضلة او مشكلة في فهم النصوص و معناها و هدفها

و ما هي الاحداث الغير منطقية في العهد الجديد؟ الا ذكرت لنا بعضا منها في موضوع مستقل؟

ام انك تتكلم كلام انشائي فقط؟


----------



## رائد (6 أبريل 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> خرافة ايه يا ابني؟ انا أعطي نصيحة لانسانة تريد التعرف عن المسيحية, فقراءة العهد الجديد دون معرفة قوية في العهد القديم لا يشكل اي معضلة او مشكلة في فهم النصوص و معناها و هدفها
> 
> و ما هي الاحداث الغير منطقية في العهد الجديد؟ الا ذكرت لنا بعضا منها في موضوع مستقل؟
> 
> ام انك تتكلم كلام انشائي فقط؟


 
يا عزيزي ما روك

العهد الجديد مبني على اساس العهد القديم الذي يحتوي كما تدعون نبوءات لا تعد وتحصى حول المسيح ، اذا من الاولى ان يقرأ الانسان اولا العهد القديم لمعرفة كيف خلق الانسان وما هي الخطيئة الاصلية ويتابع الخروج والعدد والتثنية وغيرها من اسفار العهد القديم ، ليقرأ اولا اسفار الانبياء ونشيد الانشاد والمزامير ، ليعرف اولا الامور التاريخية لكي يستطيع ربطها بما جاء في العهد الجديد ، اما ما تطلبه انت او تقترحه انت هو تطبيقا لمقولنكم الشائعة نحن نؤمن بالقلب وليس بالقلب ، نحن لا نستخدم عقلنا ...حاشا.... اهذا ما تريده انت وغيرك لكي يتعلم اي انسان ما جاء في كتابكم المسمى مقدس؟

ارجو ان تكون صاحب فطنة في الامر ، لانني لو كنت مكان السائل لما آمن بربك اليسوع من خلال العهد الجديد ، وانما علي قراءة العهد القديم لابحث عن اليسوع هناك اولا ، ولكن للاسف لن يجد القاريء اسم ربك اليسوع هناك بل سيجد الوهيم او يهوة .

ارجو ان تكون قد استوعبت مقصدي.

تحياتي


----------



## استفانوس (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*ياعزيزي رائد
ان العهد القديم هو عبارة عن ناموس وعادات توضح للانسان فهم الرموز والنبؤات
ام العهد الجديد فهو حياة جديدة مادامت الرموزوالنبؤات تحققت بالرب يسوع المسيح
فلنا بالعهد الجديد لانه عهد نعمة*


----------



## ma7aba (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Jn:1:17:
17  لان الناموس بموسى اعطي.اما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا. (SVD)


----------



## Scofield (21 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا ممكن أقولكم ليه اللى عايز يفهم المسيحية يقرأ العهد الجديد قبل العهد القديم
1-لانه سهل الفهم عن العهد القديم بسبب وجود شروحات مبسطة من السيد المسيح و المتمثلة فى الأمثال
2-لاننا عرفنا المسيحية عن طريق العهد الجديد
3-لان العهد الجديد يفسر العهد القديم فبه تحقيق نبؤات العهد القديم و تفسيرها


----------



## Scofield (21 سبتمبر 2006)

4-وهذا أهم سبب لانه يحكى قصة المسيح و تعاليمه التى هى أساس المسيحية و تكلمه على الفداء و تتمة الخلاص لجميع البشر و تغير قلوب الغير مؤمنين و كيف أصبحو مؤمنين و معجزات السيد المسيح


----------



## Scofield (21 سبتمبر 2006)

5-وجود وصايا المسيح و تعاليمه التى يجب تنفيزها من المؤمن و أساس الأيمان
6-وجود سفر الرؤيا هذا السفر الذى أحتار فيه كثير من العلماء نظرا لدقته و كيف أن معظم ما جاء فيه
تحقق فعلا و البعض الآخر يتحقق و لانه يتكلم و يروي كيف سينتهى العالم و ماذا سيحدث فى نهاية الأيام


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

فتاة مصرية قال:


> شوف اخى للنصارى كتاب مقدس يحتوى على جزئين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد احيانا تجد بينهم تناقض المهم ان المسيحين بيقولو فى كتابهم ان كل الكتاب موحى به من الرب


 
ممكن توضيحنا ماهو هذا التناقض المزعوم الذي اكتفيتي بنعته بالتناقض؟
ممكن تطرحيه في موضوع مستقل؟



> لان المفروض ان رب العهد القديم هو رب العهد الجديد
> Ex:32:27 فقال لهم هكذا قال الرب اله اسرائيل ضعوا كل واحد سيفه على فخذه ومرّوا وارجعوا من باب الى باب في المحلّة واقتلوا كل واحد اخاه وكل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد قريبه.


 
طيب مش تقري بداية الاصحاح يا فتاة مصرية؟

يعني يصير يتقري موضوع في جريدة و تروحي قارية اخر سطر منه و تريدين تطلعي بخلاصة؟

بداية الاصحاح (العدد 7) بيقول:
*Exo 32:6  فَبَكَّرُوا فِي الْغَدِ وَاصْعَدُوا مُحْرَقَاتٍ وَقَدَّمُوا ذَبَائِحَ سَلامَةٍ. وَجَلَسَ الشَّعْبُ لِلاكْلِ وَالشُّرْبِ ثُمَّ قَامُوا لِلَّعِبِ. *
*Exo 32:7  فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اذْهَبِ انْزِلْ! لانَّهُ قَدْ فَسَدَ شَعْبُكَ الَّذِي اصْعَدْتَهُ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ. *
*Exo 32:8  زَاغُوا سَرِيعا عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي اوْصَيْتُهُمْ بِهِ. صَنَعُوا لَهُمْ عِجْلا مَسْبُوكا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ وَذَبَحُوا لَهُ وَقَالُوا: هَذِهِ الِهَتُكَ يَا اسْرَائِيلُ الَّتِي اصْعَدَتْكَ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ». *

الى العدد 27 الذي امر موسى بالتصفية, فالله لم يأمر بتسفية ناس مؤمنة او من غير شعبه
بل التصفية اتت في شعب اسرائيل نفسه و في الناس الذين يعبدون العجل و يصعدون محرقات

فالله عادل و عقدا عهدا مع بني اسرائيل و بالقول ان اجرة الخطية هي موت

اذن الله عادل و دائما يعاقب الخاطئين و هذا ما نراه ايضا في طوافان نوح عندما انتشر الفساد

فهل يمكن لنا ان ننسب الجريمة لله في هذه الحالة؟ حاشا

وقوله واقتلوا كل واحد أخاه= أي كل من لا يزال يمارس هذه العبادة الشهوانية، عليهم أن يقتلوه حتى ولو كان أخًا أو صاحب ويظهر غضب الله على الشعب من قوله لموسى إذهب إنزل لأنه قد فسد شعبك ولم
يقل شعبي أو ابني البكر كما كان يقول سابقًا.​
 

​​ 




> Nm:25:5 فقال موسى لقضاة اسرائيل اقتلوا كل واحد


 

مع الاسف نفس الحالة, اقتطاف النصوص
و لنقرأ من البداية:

*Num 25:1  وَأَقَامَ إِسْرَائِيلُ فِي شِطِّيمَ وَابْتَدَأَ الشَّعْبُ يَزْنُونَ مَعَ بَنَاتِ مُوآبَ. *
*Num 25:2  فَدَعَوْنَ الشَّعْبَ إِلى ذَبَائِحِ آلِهَتِهِنَّ فَأَكَل الشَّعْبُ وَسَجَدُوا لِآلِهَتِهِنَّ.*
*Num 25:3  وَتَعَلقَ إِسْرَائِيلُ بِبَعْلِ فَغُورَ. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلى إِسْرَائِيل. *
*Num 25:4  فَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «خُذْ جَمِيعَ رُؤُوسِ الشَّعْبِ وَعَلِّقْهُمْ لِلرَّبِّ مُقَابِل الشَّمْسِ فَيَرْتَدَّ حُمُوُّ غَضَبِ الرَّبِّ عَنْ إِسْرَائِيل». *
*Num 25:5  فَقَال مُوسَى لِقُضَاةِ إِسْرَائِيل: «اقْتُلُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَوْمَهُ المُتَعَلِّقِينَ بِبَعْلِ فَغُورَ».* 


نفس النص الاول, اذ شعب اسرائيل (وليس شعوب اخرى) زنى و مال قلبه عن الله, فعاقب الله المخطئين و هذه قمة العدالة
فالله لم يعاقب الكهنة لانهم لم يعملوا اثم
الله عاقب الناس الذي اخطأول فقط
وهو ينطبق ايضا مع مثال الطوفان





> Nm:31:17 فالآن اقتلوا كل ذكر من الاطفال.وكل امرأة عرفت رجلا بمضاجعة ذكر اقتلوها


 

لا يختلف عن سابقه, فالرب يأمر كل أمرأة عرفت المضاجعة, و هو ايضا مشابه لقانون الرجم للزانيات فالعقاب لمن يخطئ بحسب الشريعة




> Ez:6 الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك.ولا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة وابتدئوا من مقدسي.فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت.


 

انا الان فهمت, حضرت ناسخة و لاصقة
لان في نفس النصوص و نفس التسلسل في موضوع اخر هرب منه مسلمين كثيرين 
و خليني اعيد نفس الرد:

*Eze 9:1  وَصَرَخَ فِي سَمْعِي بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ: [قَرِّبْ وُكَلاَءَ الْمَدِينَةِ, كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ وَعُدَّتَهُ الْمُهْلِكَةَ بِيَدِهِ». 
Eze 9:2  وَإِذَا بِسِتَّةِ رِجَالٍ مُقْبِلِينَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْبَابِ الأَعْلَى الَّذِي هُوَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشِّمَالِ, وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عُدَّتُهُ السَّاحِقَةُ بِيَدِهِ, وَفِي وَسَطِهِمْ رَجُلٌ لاَبِسٌ الْكَتَّانَ, وَعَلَى جَانِبِهِ دَوَاةُ كَاتِبٍ. فَدَخَلُوا وَوَقَفُوا جَانِبَ مَذْبَحِ النُّحَاسِ. 
Eze 9:3  وَمَجْدُ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ صَعِدَ عَنِ الْكَرُوبِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَيْهِ إِلَى عَتَبَةِ الْبَيْتِ. فَدَعَا الرَّبُّ الرَّجُلَ اللاَّبِسَ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي دَوَاةُ الْكَاتِبِ عَلَى جَانِبِهِ, 
Eze 9:4  وَقَالَ لَهُ: [اعْبُرْ فِي وَسَطِ الْمَدِينَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ, وَسِمْ سِمَةً عَلَى جِبَاهِ الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ يَئِنُّونَ وَيَتَنَهَّدُونَ عَلَى كُلِّ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الْمَصْنُوعَةِ فِي وَسَطِهَا». 
Eze 9:5  وَقَالَ لأُولَئِكَ فِي سَمْعِي: [اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَاءَهُ وَاضْرِبُوا. لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. 
Eze 9:6  اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. وَلاَ تَقْرُبُوا مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ, وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ مَقْدِسِي». فَابْتَدَأُوا بِالرِّجَالِ الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ الْبَيْتِ. 
Eze 9:7  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: [نَجِّسُوا الْبَيْتَ, وَامْلأُوا الدُّورَ قَتْلَى. اخْرُجُوا». فَخَرَجُوا وَقَتَلُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ. 
Eze 9:8  وَكَانَ بَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَقْتُلُونَ وَأُبْقِيتُ أَنَا, أَنِّي خَرَرْتُ عَلَى وَجْهِي وَصَرَخْتُ: [آهِ يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ! هَلْ أَنْتَ مُهْلِكٌ بَقِيَّةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلَّهَا بِصَبِّ رِجْزِكَ عَلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ؟» 
Eze 9:9  فَقَالَ لِي: [إِنَّ إِثْمَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا عَظِيمٌ جِدّاً جِدّاً, وَقَدِ امْتَلأَتِ الأَرْضُ دِمَاءً, وَامْتَلأَتِ الْمَدِينَةُ جَنَفاً. لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: الرَّبُّ قَدْ تَرَكَ الأَرْضَ, وَالرَّبُّ لاَ يَرَى. 
Eze 9:10  وَأَنَا أَيْضاً عَيْنِي لاَ تُشْفِقُ وَلاَ أَعْفُو. أَجْلِبُ طَرِيقَهُمْ عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ». 
Eze 9:11  وَإِذَا بِالرَّجُلِ اللاَّبِسِ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي الدَّوَاةُ عَلَى جَانِبِهِ رَدَّ قَائِلاً: [قَدْ فَعَلْتُ كَمَا أَمَرْتَنِي].* 

ما معنى الكلام؟ معناه يا اختي انها نبوءة و ليس امر بالقتل
هذه نبوءة وفيها اشارة الى الملائكة الستة التي تحققت فيما بعد فقد نزلوا الاعداء لى اسرائيل من عدة جهات
لن ادخل في تحقيق النبوة الا اذا حبيتي في موضوع منفصل

و الان يظهر لنا مدى سطحيتك في القرأة (هذا ان قرأتي النصوص اصلا و ان لم تكتفي بالنسخ و اللصق)

مع الاسف!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Scofield (25 سبتمبر 2006)

فتاة مصرية قال:


> انت نسيت قول المسيح انا لم اتى لانقض الناموس ؟
> ولا تنسى كمان ان كاتب العهد القديم هو يسوع بما انه الرب
> لماذا يامركم فى العهد القديم بتشريع وينقضه تماما فى العهد الجديد ؟
> وبعدها تقولو  عهد قديم ؟
> ...



وأين النقض فى هذا؟ثم أنه قال لم آتى لنقض الناموس بل لأكمل الناموس
وبعدها تقولو  عهد قديم ؟
العهد القديم يعنى الزمن قبل ولادة المسيح فبعد مجئ المسيح ولد البشر من جديد و كانت لهم حياة جديدة وليس كما تعتقدين أن العهد القديم يعنى أتلغى نهائيا
قال لم اتى لانقض الناموس بل لاكمل الناموس "يجب أن تكملي الآية بدل قصها"
قصده هنا انه جاء ليفدى البشر كما قال الناموس وليس لنقض الفداء


----------



## فتاة مصرية (25 سبتمبر 2006)

يا استاذ نبؤة ايه بس النص واضح وضوع الشمس بلاش تلوى عنق النص ليتناسب مع اهوائكم 
الرب يقول اقتلو
وان اعتبرنها نبؤة  من سيقتل من بامر من الرب 
فين المحبة 
وهما البشر اللى اتخلقو قبل يسوع ايه ذنبهم 
وبعدين انت قولت انه بمثابة رجم الزناة طيب قولى ايع عقاب الزناة فى العهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان كان عقاب الزانى فى العهد القديم رجم  فما عقابه فى العهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانا هقولك كل التناقضات والاغلاط الغريبة فى الكتاب فى مداخلة مستقلة


----------



## Scofield (26 سبتمبر 2006)

وهما البشر اللى اتخلقو قبل يسوع ايه ذنبهم؟
أحب أجاوبك بأن الذى كان يؤمن بالله قديما و يؤمن بجميع الأنبياء قبل المسيح و يؤمن بكلامهم
ويعمل بمشيئة الله و يتبع الناموس الله لم يتركه حيث بموت المسيح أصبحت هناك حياة جديدة ولو قرأتى الكتاب المقدس ستجدى أن المسيح نزل إلى جهنم و أخذ الأبرار منها الذين كانو مع أبيهم أبراهيم و أصعدهم إلى ملكوت السموات


----------



## Scofield (26 سبتمبر 2006)

وأترك الباقى لاخى My Rock  علشان هو يقدر يفسرلك أكثر و يوضحلك أكثر منى


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح تكون معك .. 


اولا جيد انك طلبت معرفة المسيحية من المسيحين لذا ارجوا منك عدم الاكتراث لبعض الردود الجانبية التي تحاول ان ترسم لك صورة معاكسة لجوهر المسيحية .. 

انت تطلبين معرفة المسيحية ؟ 
اليك ما قال المسيح عن سبب مجيئة : 

وأما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل (يوحنا 1: 10)

نعم اتى المسيح لتكون لنا الحياة .. فنحن جميعا عقابنا الموت فجميعنا خطاه لا نستحق ملكوت السموات : 

"إذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله". (رومية 3: 23) 

"لأنّ أجرة الخطيّة هي موت".  (رومية 6: 23)

اجرنا جميعا هو الموت .. ولان الله محبة فقد وضع خطة عادلة لغفران خطايانا ولنصبح مستحقين جميعا الحياة الابدية : 

"لأنّه هكذا أحبّ الله العالم حتّى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كلّ من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبديّة". (يوحنا 3: 16)

الله يحبنا ويريد ان نخلص , يريد ان يغفر خطايا العالم كله , ولانه لا يوجد غفران من دون سفك دماء : 

"بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة"(عبرانيين 9: 22)

لذا ينبغي على كل واحد يريد ان يكفر عنا خطاياه ان يقدم اضحية للرب ...
لكن ماذا ينبغي ان تكون هذه الاضحية ؟ خروف ؟ وهو ما يفعلونه اليهود حسب الناموس و ما يفعله المسلمين ايضا .. 

هل يعقل ان نكفر عن خطايانا بخروف ؟ وهل الخروف او المليون خروف مساوي لخطايانا بحق الرب ؟!
تخيل معي احدى الخطايا .. الكذب ؟ او ان تجرح اخيك بكلمة ؟  ؟ او ان تقتل ؟ او تزني ؟ او تلعن الله ؟ 
كل هذه خطايا يرتكبها الانسان بحق الله  .. الانسان الصغير و المحدود بحق الرب العظيم الغير محدود .. 

اي خطية كانت ومهما كان صغرها او كبرها .. فهي خطية بحق الرب .. 
اذا نحن المحدودون نخطا للرب الغير محدود .. اذا خطيتنا اصبحت بحق الغير محدود ... خطيتنا اصبحت عظيمة جدا لدرجة انه من غير المعقول ان نساويها بخروف او بحمل !

خطيتنا يجب ان نكفر عنها بشي اعظم منها ؟ ومن هو الاعظم ؟ ومن هو الغير محدود ؟ 

واحد هو الله .. لذا وجد الله ان يرسل ابنه الى الارض لكي يفتدي البشرية ليحمل خطاياها ويموت عنها على الصليب .. ثم يقوم وينتصر على الموت لكي تقوم معه البشرية ...

لن تجد على مر التاريخ حب اعظم من هذا الحب .. : 

«ليس لاحد حب اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسه لاجل احبائه.» (يوحنا 10:10؛ 13:15)

المسيح القدوس البار الخالي من الخطية افتدانا وحمل خطايانا لكي لا نهلك ..
كل من قبل كفارة دم المسيح الطاهر المسكوب على الصليب سيضمن له طريق الى ملكوت السموات

"عالمين أنكم افتُديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضة أو ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلّدتموها من الآباء. بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح معروفاً سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم ولكن قد أُظهر في الأزمنة الأخيرة من أجلكم" (1بطرس 18:1-20).

‘‘لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطيةً لأجلنا؛ لنصير نحن برَّ الله فيه.’’ (2كو 21:5)


نسجد لك يا فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي لانه بموتك الكفاري على الصليب وبسكب دمك الطاهر عليه صالحتنا مع الاب ومنحتنا الغفران والخلاص وحررتنا من الخطية وعقابها .. نشكر محبتك يا رب ونقبل دمك الطاهر بخوف وخشوع .. 

لو عندك اي سؤال تفضل واطرحة وبعون الرب سنجاوبك عليه .. 
ولكي لا تحسب اني تهربت من الحديث عن العهد القديم لكني اقول لك الجواب البسيط ناموس الاعمال الذي وضعه الرب في العهد القديم : 

في البداية المسيح فعلا قال انه لم ياتي لينقض الناموس : 

 "لا تظنُّوا أني جئت لأَنقض الناموس أو الأنبياءَ. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمّل. فإني الحقَّ أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرفٌ واحدٌ أو نقطةٌ واحدةٌ من الناموس حتى يكون الكل." (متى 5: 17 – 18) 

المسيح قالها جئت لاكمل .. فقد جاء المسيح فعلا ليكمل و يتمم الناموس القديم .. فالعهد الجديد قد تمم وكمل العهد القديم

وللعلم فقط الناموس هو التوراة او الاسفار الخمسة الاولى في العهد القديم الذي اعطاها الرب لموسى إعلان الله عن الخليقة، والطوفان، والعهد مع إبراهيم، ونزول الشعب إلى أرض مصر في أيام يوسف، ثم خروج الشعب بواسطة موسى، ثم إعطاء الشريعة والوصايا والفرائض في جبل سيناء وغير ذلك. أما الأنبياء فيتضمن كل الأسفار المقدسة التي أوحى بها الله لأنبيائه بعد التوراة، وتتضمن كل الأسفار المقدسة في العهد القديم بعد الناموس.. 

حديثنا الان عن الناموس المنقسم الي قسمين ايضا ناموس الوصايا وناموس الفرائض
اما ناموس الوصايا وهو ناموس الاخلاق فهو الوصايا العشر المعروفة وهو الناموس الباقي بقاء الانسان على الارض

اما ناموس الفرائض او الشريعة الذي يتضمن الذبائح والقرابين ,او النهي عن اكل بعض المأكولات ... فهذا كله تم وانتهى بمجيئ المسيح .. فبموت المسيح عنا لا حاجة بعد لتقديم الذبائح مثلا .  . . 

العهد الجديد هو عهد النعمة والعهد القديم هو عهد الخطية والناموس .. لا يمكن لا أي احد ان ياتي باسفار العهد القديم و ان يدعي ان هذه هي رسالة المسيح .. رسالة المسيح هي المحبة والسلام وهذا ما سوف تلحظة اذا قررت ان تقرا العهد الجديد .. اقراه بقلبك وستندهش بمدى الحب والسلام الذي تحملة رسالة المسيح وتعاليمه واليك بعض الامثال :

"رد سيفك إلى مكانه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون" متى 52:26

"سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء عين بعين وسن بسن وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا".متى 5 : 38 – 39

"وأية مدينة دخلتموها ولم يقبلوكم فاخرجوا إلى شوارعها وقولوا حتى الغبار الذي لصق بنا من مدينتكم ننفضه لكم، ولكن إعلموا هذا إنه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله" لو 10:10 و11

" اعطوا تعطوا. كيلا جيدا ملبدا مهزوزا فائضا يعطون في احضانكم.لانه بنفس الكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم " ( لوقا 6 : 38)

"روح الرب علي لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي المنكسري القلوب لانادي للماسورين بالاطلاق و للعمي بالبصر و ارسل المنسحقين في الحرية، و اكرز بسنة الرب المقبولة" ( لوقا 4 : 18 - 19 )

"سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء تحب قريبك و تبغض عدوك،  و اما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم، لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السماوات فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار و الصالحين و يمطر على الابرار و الظالمين" (متى 5 : 43 – 54)

"قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء لا تزن، و أما أنا فاقول لكم أن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه، فان كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها و القها عنك لانه خير لك أن يهلك احد اعضائك و لا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم، و أن كانت يدك اليمنى تعثرك فاقطعها و ألقها عنك لانه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك و لا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم"( إنجيل متى 5 : 27 - 30 )

"ام لستم تعلمون ان الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله.لا تضلوا.لا زناة ولا عبدة اوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور، ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله." (1 كورنثوس 6 : 9 - 10)

"فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون." (متى 26 : 52)

"طوبى لصانعي السلام.لانهم ابناء الله يدعون" (متى 5 : 9)

هذه هي تعاليم المسيح رب السلام التي يريد ان نعمل بها جميعا

اما ما يقتطفونه لك من اقول الرب في العهد القديم فهو نزل في وقت معين لشعب معين , لشعب عاش فترة طفولة روحية لم يدرك النعمة ولم يكن باستطاعنه ان يدرك النمعة .. 
ساورد لك مثلا كنت قد قراته ذات مره الذي شبه الشعب القديم بالطفل الصغير الذي يلعب بالنار غير مدرك ابعاد لعبة هذا ,حيث يكفي أن نحذره بأن ذلك يؤدي إلى الحريق، ونُعاقبه إذا عاد، ولا نستطيع أن نشرح له تفاصيل أكثر من ذلك، لأنه لا يفهم، ولكن عندما ينضج يستطيع أن يفهم السبب، ويكون أقدر على تفادي الخطر من نفسه .. 

هكذا كان في العهد القديم حيث لم تكن البشرية مؤهلة لتقبل فكرة الفداء والنعمة كان ينبغي ان تتعلم وتجرب الناموس الصعب كان ينبغي ان تدرك عجزها عن تطبيق ناموس الرب ’ عجزها على ان تكون كاملة , الرب اراد ان يفهم الناس هذا الشيء ان يفهمهم انهم غير كاملين و انهم عاجزين امام الله فهو الخالق و هو الديان وهو الذي يعاقب على الخطية  ..

 انا انصحك بعدم التطرق الان للعهد القديم ففكرة قراءة العهد الجديد في البداية هي صحيحة اذ ليس من المطلوب منا ان نعيش حالة عدم معرفة النعمة وان نعيش الناموس والعهد القديم وتاريخ الشعب اليهودي وعلاقته مع الرب وبعدها ان ندخل في عهد النعمة .. الموضوع ليس مسلسل .. 

النعمة موجوده ليدنا الان تستطيع ان تدركها في الانجيل , وفيما بعد العهد القديم مفتوح لك لقراءة النبوءات التي تحدثت عن العهد الجديد وعن المسيح .. وقراءة المزامير التسبيحية وقراءة اقول الرب العظيمة في العهد القديم , تعمق في جوهر الله وجوهر المحبة والنعمة اولا قبل ان تغوص في حروب اليهود القديمة في التوراة فمحاولة ربط الحروب التي قام بها الشعب اليهودي في القدم بتعاليم المسيح غير ناجحه ولا تاتي الا من الاشخاص الجاهلين لنعمة الرب ومحبتة 


الرب يباركك وينور عينيك لكي تبصر النور من الظلمة ولكي تدرك طريق الحق 


"الله الذي هو غنيّ في الرحمة، من أجل محبته الكثيرة التي أحبنا بها، ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح، بالنعمة أنتم مخلصون" (أفسس 4:2-5).

"لأن إبن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص" (لوقا 56:9)

قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي. (يوحنا 14: 6)

" قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة. من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا"  (يوحنا 25:11)

"أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة". (يوحنا 12:8)
*


----------



## يماني1 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*هذا اجمل رد مقنع قرأته للان عن المسيحية والعلاقة بين العهد القديم 

والجديد ، ولكن كمتابع لهذا النقاش وكقارئ للكتاب المقدس ، ارى حقا

المسيح يقدم لنا رسالة سلام لكن يحرني امرين بشأن المسيحية

اذا كنا غير قادرين على المسالمة العميقة حتى ضد الاعداء ونرغب

بان نرد عليهم بالمثل فهل نخرج بذلك عن صدق تعاليم المسيحية

ثم وهو السؤال الذي لازال للان يحيرني لم ليس في المسيحية

وقت معين للصلاة ولا عدد صلوات ثابت فهل تصلون بحسب ماجاء

في سفر دانيال 3 مرات باليوم او ماذا ؟*


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*اولا شكرا على ردك .. 




			اذا كنا غير قادرين على المسالمة العميقة حتى ضد الاعداء ونرغب

بان نرد عليهم بالمثل فهل نخرج بذلك عن صدق تعاليم المسيحية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ماذا يعني بالمثل ؟ يعني اذا قام بشتمي اشتمه ؟ او اذا سخر من ديني اسخر من دينه ؟ 
لا .. انا لا ارى ان هذه تعاليم الرب يسوع المسيح مع انه يوجد اشخاص مسيحين على قدر كبير من الفهم والادراك وقدرة مناقشة قوية يفعلون هذا .. 

حقنا وواجبنا ان نوضح للعالم تعاليم السيد المسيح وان ندافع عن معتقداتنتا وعن ايماننا لكن بمحبة واحترام كما علمنا السيد المسيح .. 
اعرف ما تقصده جيدا حيث ان اغلب مواضيع الحوار بين الاديان تكون بمثابة منافسة او رهان وغالبا ما تتخطي حدود الادب والاحترام واعرف ايضا ان العديد من المسيحين المتحمسين لتوضيح المسيحية الحقيقية يسهل استفزازهم .. 
لكن فكر معي يا اخي لو احد سخر من ايمانك واستفزك وانت جاوبتة بالمثل من سيستفيد من ذلك ؟ بل على العكس انت ستبدو خاسرا وضعيفا وغير واثقا وهو عكس ما يجب ان تكون عليه .. فلو كان ردك له بمنتهى المحبة والوداعة والاحترام سيعرف الجميع مدى ثقتك بايمانك وبربك وسيبدو الطرف الاخر متخبط وليس على مستوى الحوار .. 

قوي ثقتك بالمسيح وبكلمته فهي سلاحنا الوحيد .. وكل ما كانت ثقتك اكبر كلما قلت امكانية عدم قدرتك على المسالمة

"غير مخاصمين حلماء مظهرين كل وداعة لجميع الناس" (تي 3 : 2)

 "من هو حكيم و عالم بينكم فلير اعماله بالتصرف الحسن في وداعة الحكمة (يع 3 : 13).




			ثم وهو السؤال الذي لازال للان يحيرني لم ليس في المسيحية وقت معين للصلاة ولا عدد صلوات ثابت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا يحب ان تعلم ان الصلاة ليست امرا يفرض بالقوة او مهمه يجب ان نفعلها في وقت معين وبعدد معين وكلمات معينة متى قومنا بها نكن قد اتممنا واجبنا اما الله .. 
كلا الصلاة هي علاقة شخصية بين المؤمن والرب .. علاقة روحية تنبع من قلب الانسان غير مقيدة باوقات او شروط ..

كما ان المسيح علمنا وقال لنا عن الصلاة في متى 6 :

5"وإذا صَلَّيتُمْ، فلا تكونوا مِثلَ المُرائينَ، يُحِبٌّونَ الصَّلاةَ قائِمينَ في المَجامِـعِ ومَفارِقِ الطٌّرُقِ ليُشاهِدَهُمُ النَّاسُ. الحقَّ أقولُ لكُم: هؤُلاءِ أخذوا أجرَهُم. 6أمَّا أنتَ، فإذا صَلَّيتَ فاَدخُلْ غُرفَتَكَ وأغلِقْ بابَها وصَلٌ لأبيكَ الَّذي لا تَراهُ عَينٌ، وأبوكَ الَّذي يَرى في الخِفْيَةِ هوَ يُكافِئُكَ.

7ولا تُرَدَّدوا الكلامَ تَردادًا في صَلواتِكُم مِثْلَ الوَثنيّينَ، يَظُنٌّونَ أنَّ الله يَستَجيبُ لهُم لِكَثرةِ كلامِهِم. 8لا تكونوا مِثلَهُم، لأنَّ الله أباكُم يَعرِفُ ما تَحتاجونَ إلَيهِ قَبلَ أنْ تسألوهُ. 9فصلّوا أنتُم هذِهِ الصَّلاةَ: أبانا الَّذي في السَّماواتِ، ليتَقدَّ?ِ اَسمُكَ 10ليأتِ مَلكوتُكَ لتكُنْ مشيئتُكَ في الأرضِ كما في السَّماءِ. 11أعطِنا خُبزَنا اليَوميَّ، 12واَغفِرْ لنا ذُنوبَنا كما غَفَرنا نَحنُ لِلمُذنِبينَ إلَينا، 13ولا تُدخِلْنا في التَّجرِبَةِ، لكنْ نجَّنا مِنَ الشَّرَّيرِ.

ليس خطأ ان يخصص الانسان ساعات معينة كل يوم للصلاة لكن يجب ان لا تتحول لفرض او امر روتيني يقوم به كل يوم فالصلاة ليست كذلك .. صلاتنا يجب ان تكون من قلبنا وفي اللخظة التي نشعر اننا بحاجه ان نصلي للرب .. عندما نفرح ونريد ان نشكره نصلي له وعندما ندخل في ضيق نصلي له وعندما نحزن نصلي له قبل ان ننام بعد ان نستيقظ متى شعرنا اننا بحاجة لمخاطبة الرب نصلي له بعيدا عن الفروض والواجبات 

وليباركك الرب*


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2006)

فتاة مصرية قال:


> يا استاذ نبؤة ايه بس النص واضح وضوع الشمس بلاش تلوى عنق النص ليتناسب مع اهوائكم
> الرب يقول اقتلو
> وان اعتبرنها نبؤة من سيقتل من بامر من الرب
> فين المحبة


 
لا اله الا المسيح...

نعيد من جديد 


*Eze 9:1 وَصَرَخَ فِي سَمْعِي بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ: [قَرِّبْ وُكَلاَءَ الْمَدِينَةِ, كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ وَعُدَّتَهُ الْمُهْلِكَةَ بِيَدِهِ». 
Eze 9:2 وَإِذَا بِسِتَّةِ رِجَالٍ مُقْبِلِينَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْبَابِ الأَعْلَى الَّذِي هُوَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشِّمَالِ, وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عُدَّتُهُ السَّاحِقَةُ بِيَدِهِ, وَفِي وَسَطِهِمْ رَجُلٌ لاَبِسٌ الْكَتَّانَ, وَعَلَى جَانِبِهِ دَوَاةُ كَاتِبٍ. فَدَخَلُوا وَوَقَفُوا جَانِبَ مَذْبَحِ النُّحَاسِ. 
Eze 9:3 وَمَجْدُ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ صَعِدَ عَنِ الْكَرُوبِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَيْهِ إِلَى عَتَبَةِ الْبَيْتِ. فَدَعَا الرَّبُّ الرَّجُلَ اللاَّبِسَ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي دَوَاةُ الْكَاتِبِ عَلَى جَانِبِهِ, 
Eze 9:4 وَقَالَ لَهُ: [اعْبُرْ فِي وَسَطِ الْمَدِينَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ, وَسِمْ سِمَةً عَلَى جِبَاهِ الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ يَئِنُّونَ وَيَتَنَهَّدُونَ عَلَى كُلِّ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الْمَصْنُوعَةِ فِي وَسَطِهَا». 
Eze 9:5 وَقَالَ لأُولَئِكَ فِي سَمْعِي: [اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَاءَهُ وَاضْرِبُوا. لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. 
Eze 9:6 اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. وَلاَ تَقْرُبُوا مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ, وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ مَقْدِسِي». فَابْتَدَأُوا بِالرِّجَالِ الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ الْبَيْتِ. 
Eze 9:7 وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: [نَجِّسُوا الْبَيْتَ, وَامْلأُوا الدُّورَ قَتْلَى. اخْرُجُوا». فَخَرَجُوا وَقَتَلُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ. 
Eze 9:8 وَكَانَ بَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَقْتُلُونَ وَأُبْقِيتُ أَنَا, أَنِّي خَرَرْتُ عَلَى وَجْهِي وَصَرَخْتُ: [آهِ يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ! هَلْ أَنْتَ مُهْلِكٌ بَقِيَّةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلَّهَا بِصَبِّ رِجْزِكَ عَلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ؟» 
Eze 9:9 فَقَالَ لِي: [إِنَّ إِثْمَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا عَظِيمٌ جِدّاً جِدّاً, وَقَدِ امْتَلأَتِ الأَرْضُ دِمَاءً, وَامْتَلأَتِ الْمَدِينَةُ جَنَفاً. لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: الرَّبُّ قَدْ تَرَكَ الأَرْضَ, وَالرَّبُّ لاَ يَرَى. 
Eze 9:10 وَأَنَا أَيْضاً عَيْنِي لاَ تُشْفِقُ وَلاَ أَعْفُو. أَجْلِبُ طَرِيقَهُمْ عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ». 
Eze 9:11 وَإِذَا بِالرَّجُلِ اللاَّبِسِ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي الدَّوَاةُ عَلَى جَانِبِهِ رَدَّ قَائِلاً: [قَدْ فَعَلْتُ كَمَا أَمَرْتَنِي].* 


رأى ا لنبى سابقًا شر أورشليم وا لآن يرى الهلاك المعد 
. هنا نرى دور الملائكة فى تنفيذ الدينونة . فالنبى رأى ستة ملائكة بيدهم ألاتهم المهلكة ورأى الرب يغادر مكانه إلى عتبة البيت . ورأى شخص أُمر أو أُرسلَ ليضع سمة على جباه الأتقياء لتحفظهم من الضربات . فضربات الله محسوبة وهى ليست عشوائية ، وليست على الكل .​

 
الضربات كانت على الشيوخ أو ً لا أى الكهنة ​بحسب قوله *إبتدئوا من مقدسى (ثارن مع رسالة بطرس الاولى الاصحاح 4 العدد 17 و 18)*​فمن يعرف أكثر يطالب بأكثر . والأمر هنا أن تكون الضربات بلا شفقة . ولكن الذين كان لهم السمة لا يمسوا . وهذا ما تم مع أرمياء النبى مث ً لا ، فلقد أكرمه ملك بابل جدًا . وملك بابل كما عرفنا هو العدة المهلكة ولكنها ليست موجهة لخاصة الله من الشعب . والضربات بدأت بالكهنة فهم المسئولين عن إفساد الشعب . وبدأت بالهيكل الذى دنسوه ، فهذه الضربات إذن هى للتطهير . وهنا وقف النبى فى موقف ال شفيع لقلبه الحانى على شعبه . ومن رحمة الله أنه يقبل مناقشة عبيده له . ولكن الأرض كانت قد إمتلأت *جنفًا *= أى إنحراف وفساد وخطية ، ولم يعد هناك من يستحق الرحمة ، فهناك شروط لقبول الشفاعة (كشفاعة النبى هنا ) ، ولكن هذه الشروط لم تكن متوفرة فى هذا الشعب الفاسد .​
*هل عرفتي الان من الذي امر بالتطهير و من الذي نفذه و كيف حدث؟*







> وهما البشر اللى اتخلقو قبل يسوع ايه ذنبهم


 
سؤالك مبهم, ياريت لو توضحين




> وبعدين انت قولت انه بمثابة رجم الزناة طيب قولى ايع عقاب الزناة فى العهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ان كان عقاب الزانى فى العهد القديم رجم فما عقابه فى العهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
العقاب هو نفس العقاب لم يتغير, فعقاب الزنى هو الرجم, لكن في العهد الجديد المسيح حمل عنا العقاب
حمل العقاب و اجرة الخطية عن كل مؤمن تاب عن خطيته توبة حقيقية






> وانا هقولك كل التناقضات والاغلاط الغريبة فى الكتاب فى مداخلة مستقلة


 
اسمها شبهات و ليست تناقضات, فهي تناقضات من وجهت نظرك بس لا يحق لك تعميمها
و يا ريت ما تككون نسخ و لصق كسابقاتها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ابغى اتعلم النصرانية*



> حقنا وواجبنا ان نوضح للعالم تعاليم السيد المسيح وان ندافع عن معتقداتنتا وعن ايماننا لكن بمحبة واحترام كما علمنا السيد المسيح ..
> اعرف ما تقصده جيدا حيث ان اغلب مواضيع الحوار بين الاديان تكون بمثابة منافسة او رهان وغالبا ما تتخطي حدود الادب والاحترام واعرف ايضا ان العديد من المسيحين المتحمسين لتوضيح المسيحية الحقيقية يسهل استفزازهم ..
> لكن فكر معي يا اخي لو احد سخر من ايمانك واستفزك وانت جاوبتة بالمثل من سيستفيد من ذلك ؟ بل على العكس انت ستبدو خاسرا وضعيفا وغير واثقا وهو عكس ما يجب ان تكون عليه .. فلو كان ردك له بمنتهى المحبة والوداعة والاحترام سيعرف الجميع مدى ثقتك بايمانك وبربك وسيبدو الطرف الاخر متخبط وليس على مستوى الحوار ..



أؤمن بهذا .. وتمنيت لو أنني وجدت ردوداً كهذه هنا ..
أفهم مسألة الغيرة على الدين ..

لكنني اعترف
أنني خفت .. وهربت من ذلك القسم
مايعني أنني لم أستفد من أي كلمه منه ..



أخ my rock
سأخذ بنصيحتك
وسأبدأ بقراءة العهد الجديد ...



تحيتي​


----------



## alpha male (1 يونيو 2012)

الله يباركك


----------

